# mewtini vs superbird



## shy ♡ (May 14, 2019)

> *Format:* 3 vs 3
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none (can be added, but since each pokemon is out for such a short time, and the winner is calculated by total score, it seems redundant)
> ...


*Superbird's active squad:*
 *Jonathan* _m_ <serene grace> @shiny stone
 *Eldarach* _m_ <compound eyes> @metronome
 *Quabbel* _m_ <cursed body> @leftovers
 *Deru* _f_ <flash fire> @sachet
 *Amaterasu* _f_ <quick feet> @expert belt
 *Megabird* _m_ <sheer force> @lucky egg
 *Bill* _m_ <bulletproof> @shell bell
 *Leland* _m_ <moody> @leftovers
 *Liiri* _f_ <contrary> @lansat berry
 *Corie* _f_ <merciless> @toxic plate

*mewtini's active squad:*
 *Elektrizität* _f_ <static> @soothe bell
 *Mintleaf* _f_ <overgrow> 
 *Bachuru* _f_ <compound eyes> 
 *Swift* _f_ <guts> 
 *Snaith* _m_ <technician> 
 *Blazaria* _f_ <flash fire> 
 *Avril* _f_ <frisk> 
 *Eelektroidia* _f_ <intimidate> 
 *Fantomé l'Opera* _m_ <levitate> 

*Superbird* sends out first, *mewtini* sends out + commands, *Superbird* commands. >:3c let's have fun y'all (also feel free to nudge me if i fuck somethin up, i'm rusty yo)


----------



## Superbird (May 14, 2019)

_Nice!_

Lessee, I think the ideal tactical option here is to lead with my most versatile mon and then steal switch priority next round. That in mind, *Amaterasu*, you're up!

(reminder that Amaterasu has a signature attribute I'll be relying on)


----------



## mewtini (May 30, 2019)

hi! sorry!!!!

let's go, *snaith*! 

pursuit ~ double team ~ air slash


----------



## Superbird (Jun 1, 2019)

All right, Amaterasu, we're playing defensive. Scyther is fast - faster than you, even in the sun - and I don't think you'd be able to get Greensprout out fast enough to bind your opponent in place. So, since Pursuit is dangerous, we're just gonna *Protect* through it. Afterwards, counter that Double Team with a *Hyper Voice*, as loud as you can so it hits all the clones. And finally there's Air Slash to deal with, but try to stay resilient and not flich, and hit back with a *Body Slam*. It's unfortunate that there's no way for you to use Thunderstorm, Blizzard, or Inferno in this arena, but second to your brush strokes are at least STAB attacks.

*Protect ~ Hyper Voice ~ Body Slam*


----------

